# slow ssh connection to local pc

## d.bahrt

Hi,

sshd is causing me to explode in some minutes. Connecting to my sever in my LAN is very slow. It takes about 10 seconds to login and 5 seconds to transfer a key stroke. Atm I have access to 3 different computers all running gentoo:

PC 192.168.0.5

server 192.168.0.2

notebook dhcp

The /etc/hosts files are:

PC:

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1       localhost

::1             localhost

127.0.0.1       daniel.Spielen localhost daniel

192.168.0.5     daniel.Spielen daniel

192.168.0.2     server.Spielen server

Server:

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

::1             ip6-localhost

127.0.0.1       localhost

192.168.0.2     server.Spielen localhost server

192.168.0.5     daniel.Spielen daniel

All 3 PCs are running a ssh server. Connections between my PC and notebook are fast, from my server to my PC as well, but from my notebook or PC to my server are slow.

On the server I've disabled/enabled UseDNS in sshd_config, tried dhcp instead of a fixed address but nothing changed.

The server's /etc/nsswicht.conf is (and a lot more):

hosts:       files dns

networks:    files dns

The server's /etc/resolve.conf:

nameserver 192.168.0.1

Neither of the 3 is running avahi. No iptables installed and use-flags for openssh are the same. Wireshark shows no dropped/retransmitted packages.

I really don't know what to do now. I'd appreciate any suggestions.

----------

## d.bahrt

I've found out a very strange behavior. If I transfer a large file in parallel to my server (11 MB/s on a 100 mbit net), other ssh connetions are getting faster (some key-strokes are still delayed). Initially the transfer is slow and gets faster in the first 10 seconds (until it reaches 11 mb/s

----------

## d.bahrt

It seems to be working now. After installing a new kernel and enabling cnq the connections are fast.

I hope it stays this way.

----------

## Rexilion

You don't see anything in dmesg?

----------

## d.bahrt

No, nothing at all (no "error" messages). It's definitely something in the whole network, as today I have the slow connection problem with my notebook. I've updated half of its software and all I get is problems.

----------

